# E/A-Ausnahme beim lesen (Applet will nicht starten)



## dufy (5. Apr 2007)

Hallo

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Habe ein Applet, welches ich mir mit Hilfe des Appletviewer anzeigen / betrachten lassen will.
Beim Aufruf von "appletviewer WebcamPlayer" bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldung:

E/A-Ausnahme beim lesen /home/fritz/java/src/webcam/WebcamPlayer/ (no file or dirotery)

Ich habe dann ein ganz einfaches Applet (ich meine simplen Code) mal versucht zu starten; bekomme die gleich Fehlermeldung.

Also denke ich mal es liegt an meiner Installation von Java.

Wie man ja vielleicht auch erkennt programmiere ich unter LINUX. Also an alle die Java unter Linux programmiern weiß jemand Rat oder hat einen Tipp woran es liegen könnte, daß ich kein Applet starten kann?

Java-Applikationen laufen problemmlos.

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe!


dufy


----------



## Wildcard (5. Apr 2007)

Dir ist klar das der appletviewer eine html Seite haben möchte?


----------



## dufy (5. Apr 2007)

Ich war mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher, daß er das eben nicht braucht. Aber da ich in der Schule bin kan ich es leider nicht testen.
Würde aber die Fehlermeldung wohl gut erkären!

MFG
dufy


----------



## Wildcard (5. Apr 2007)

Ist aber so.
Einfacher hast du's mit einer IDE, die können dir Applets direkt anzeigen.


----------

